

Robinhood stock broker money in account is missing - mramiller

I have been using Robinhood for about a week now and its been a great experience, I loved it, however all of a sudden today everything went wrong. I noticed that there was money missing from my account. I looked at my total transfer history and the amount of stocks i own, I bought one share of a single company earlier in the week, proving that some of my money had disappeared. I have emailed Robinhood and they have not yet responded to me. Also before I found out about the money missing i had been trying to acquire more stock. Every time i made an attempt to buy it would give me an error that my account can only close positions. This doesn&#x27;t make any sense, I have more than enough money to buy the stock I attempted to buy with excess funds left over. I don&#x27;t know nor understand what Robinhood is doing. There was no notice or reason why any of this happened I just didn&#x27;t know what to do.
======
jacquesm
I highly doubt HN is the right venue for this. Maybe you should contact the
local equivalent of the SEC?

Are you taking into account that markets are closed right now?

------
ecspike
Could it be that they do some sort of pre-auth when you try to make a trade?
If so, those take a couple days or so to get credited back to your account.

